# Tow Vehicle



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Thought I'd start a little discussion of the TV's we use, love, hate, wish we had.

I'll start.....

2004 Dodge Durango 4x4 4.7 3.55's

Love the room ,looks, ride, handling, 3 rows of seats, kid friendly, smooth as silk.

Hate the MPG as a daily driver (15 avg.), didn't get a HEMI







, 119.0 WB, NEEDS 3.92's.

Next truck....Dodge Cummins 2500 Diesel (Should of got one BEFORE the outback!!)

Shoulda, coulda, woulda...story of my life!









Mike


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

2001 Chevrolet Silverado 4x4 Ext. Cab with 5.3 and automatic transmission. The truck does very well with my 26 RS and we bought the trailer so the truck could pull it. I will be keeping the truck as it does everything I want it to do.







Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We have an 04 Nissan Pathfinder Armada
Plenty of power and seating for 8
Handles greats even when towing 
Gas milage I can't complain 9-10 towing around 15-18 without TT.
Hate the front rotors had them cut twice so far








Don


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

2005 Ram 1500 Quad cab with a 5.7 Hemi, 2WD with 3.92 rear axle. More than what I need and REAL fun to drive.

If only I could get the wife to let me use it every once in a while.

Big Iron
2005 25RS-S
1 Wife, 1 teenage son and 1 mean spirted rat terrier


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

2000 GMC 2wd yukon. Bought it used in 2002 with 32k miles. Have had a couple issues with it, but overall it's been a good truck. Next time I'll buy the extended warranty.

Gas mileage isn't really a big issue since we bought it to tow and as my wife's daily ride. She puts about 5-10 miles a day on it. When we're not traveling, she only has to fill it up about every other week.

Tows our 21RS just fine and has enough room for the 4 of us.

Oh, the best part, it's paid for









Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

1996 GMC Suburban 4wd 454 ci.

mods under truck mods topic.

John


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Well, I've ended up with 2 TV in the family. Our newest addition to the family is the 2002 K2500HD LS with the 8.1L and Allison Transmission.







I can't wait to tow more with this beast. Its is a blast to drive but she seems to be kind of thirsty.









Our other TV is a 2000 K1500 LT Suburban with the 5.3L. I can't say enough good things about this vehicle. It has 100K miles on it and has performed great as a TV and daily family hauler and has only been in the shop one time (I do all the maintenance) due to a bad plug wire which I could not troubleshoot for some reason. It gets 15mpg in the city and 17 â€" 18 on the hwy and seems to get better with age. I doubt there are many SUVs that can in the real world get those numbers.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

2000 Chevrolet Suburban 1500 4X4 LS with a 5.3L and 3.73 ratio. Pulls my 27RSDS fine. Bought used 8 months ago and has 55K miles. I work for a Chevrolet dealership so you may never know what I am going to be driving.....
BUT you can rest assured that it will be a Chevrolet!!!!

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

2002 Chevrolet Avalanche 1500 4x4 with a 5.3 and 3.73:1 gears. It handles the 26RS ok, but lacks serious hill climbing power. I just need to take the occasional hills I hit carefully, and plan my ascents.

Of course, after going to the Northeast Ralley this past weekend, and the DW getting a look at the 29FBHS, there may be a 2500HD C/C Duramax in my future, the key work being FUTURE. I don't think it will be near future.

Tim


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

I tow with a 2003 Ford Expedition 5.4L 3.73 right now. Works for the 23RS OK, but there may be a Diesel powered Excursion in my future. One more kid is all it may take.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

2004 Chevy 3/4 Ton Suburban with Quadrasteer.

You have to drive a SUV of this size with Quadrasteer to understand how AWESOME it really is.









Very sad to hear GM is going to remove this as an option going forward. Big mistake in my mind.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

2003 GMC Sierra 2500 ext cab. Has the 6.0L gasser and 3:73 rear. Excellent tow vehicle for my 28BH-S. Most stable combo I've driven.

Had an '02 Trailblazer that towed my old TT (2000 Aerolite 25') quite well. The Outback was just way too much TT for it.

Wayne


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

2003 Suburban, 3/4 ton, 8.1L vortec v-8. LT option, everything but tow mirrors and DVD in the ceiling.

Pewter in color with two-tone gray leather trim.

Nice ride, lots of power. Also lots of gas! But, who cares? I'm camping!

Mark


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Our signature line tells it. I think this truck could pull the north pole out of the ground, so the 27RSDS doesn't faze it at all. When you're on the interstate and you need to pull into the fast lane with traffic gaining from behind, you move right into your slot without slowing anybody down.







We got this bad fella in case we want to upgrade to a 5'er some day. On our first pull (back from Lakeshore RV with our new TT), we got 12-13 mpg. Once it loosens up, I will be looking for 15mpg towing.

Now all we gotta do is make the payments for six years.







Pic of our rig in the gallery under member misc. photos.

Bill


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

2004 3/4 ton 4wd Suburban with the 6.0 liter and 4.1 diff. No concerns about power anymore. Bought it used with 40k already on it so I got a great price.


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

j1mfrog said:


> 2004 3/4 ton 4wd Suburban with the 6.0 liter and 4.1 diff. No concerns about power anymore. Bought it used with 40k already on it so I got a great price.
> [snapback]36746[/snapback]​


Just curious, what kind of mileage do you have with this rig?
Thanks - Rich


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

mswalt said:


> 2003 Suburban, 3/4 ton, 8.1L vortec v-8. LT option, everything but tow mirrors and DVD in the ceiling.
> 
> Pewter in color with two-tone gray leather trim.
> 
> ...


Just curious, what kind of mileage to get with this rig?
Thanks - Rich


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Bull Elk said:


> j1mfrog said:
> 
> 
> > 2004 3/4 ton 4wd Suburban with the 6.0 liter and 4.1 diff.Â No concerns about power anymore.Â Bought it used with 40k already on it so I got a great price.
> ...


13 mpg city, 15 highway, much less towing. Not good. But I like it a lot.


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

j1mfrog said:


> Bull Elk said:
> 
> 
> > j1mfrog said:
> ...


That is not much different from my 5.3, so I would be satisfied.
Thanks - Rich


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

2004 Suburban 1/2 ton 5.3 w/ 3.42 gears.

I won't win any towing contest with the 28BHS hooked up, but she does ok here in Eastern NC!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> 2003 Suburban, 3/4 ton, 8.1L vortec v-8. LT option, everything but tow mirrors and DVD in the ceiling.
> 
> Pewter in color with two-tone gray leather trim.
> 
> ...


Rich,

Like I said, the gas mileage sucks!







I've never really checked it (why? because it doesn't really matter--what is is what is) but I think I get about 13 not towing and 10 towing.

But gotta love the power!









Mark


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

I have a 2004 GMC Sierra 2500HD CC, 6.0L, short bed, 4x4, 4.10 RE. Bought it last summer to tow the new Outback 5er, though it's also my daily driver. Passed my '97 Honda Accord on to my daughter. So the gas mileage is a real shocker for me







I knew what I was getting in to, but even so ... went from 25+ city/30+ highway to 12 city/14 highway, and 10 towing. But I wasn't going to tow too much with that Accord!


----------



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

2005 Chevy Silverado 2500 HD with 6.0 Vortec and 4:10 axle ratio. 26 gallon gas tank which doesn't last very long. Great TV for my 28BHS--get the job done and then some, I can load the TT up and she pulls like magic....

JB


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

j1mfrog said:


> Bull Elk said:
> 
> 
> > j1mfrog said:
> ...


Hey Jim,
What is the GCVR for your Suburban. I am looking to trade to a Suburban with a bigger engine, but would like to know what your 6.0 with the 4.10 has for specs.
Thanks - Rich


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Bull Elk said:


> j1mfrog said:
> 
> 
> > Bull Elk said:
> ...


GCWR = 16,000 lbs
Max Trailer weight = 9,600 lbs

That's enough.


----------



## Jay (Apr 24, 2005)

I have a 2005 Suburban 2500 4x4 with 8.1 engine. Max Trailer wt is 10300 lbs. If anyone is interested, I'll sell it for a reasonable offer. It has 3800 miles to date.

We got the TV when we bought the 30RLS (9600 GTWR), and it has performed perfectly. However, my wife has the 5th wheel bug since she has been to a few campgrounds.

2005 Suburban SLT 8.1L v8, 4x4
HD Trailer Pkg
1SD LT trim package (everything except DVD)
-10 way power leather , heated seats)
-Sliding Moon roof
MSPR $52,000
Will sell for $40,000 cash...will throw in the Cargo Carrier.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I've got a 2004 F150. Check my sig for specs. It's the light brown... we bought it to match the Outback.









Walter


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi everyone action

2001 ford excursion 4x4 limited ed v10 with 4:30 gears.









it is white with arizona beige along the rocker panel and wheel wells,matches the outback. this tv is fun to drive, very very comfy.
we bought it after buying the outback, was looking for newer big block suburb, but there were none to be found. no regrets at all with the ex, not even the gas mileage









darrel


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jay,

Ever consider the "tow buddy?" That way you wouldn't have to get rid of your new tow vehicle and could still upgrade to a fiver. Besides, I'm waiting for someone to get one so I could know more about it.









There was a thread here once. I think Jared started it a few months ago while awaiting delivery on his new Outback. Not sure, but that sounds right.









Mark


----------



## Chappy (Jul 20, 2005)

We have an '04 Ford F350 DRW two wheel drive.

Currently, it's not towing anything, but was purchased to tow a 5'er.
We're looking at the Outback 29FBHS currently.

I wonder if anyone tows this with an F350 and whether the clearance between rails and trailer are okay, what had to be done to make it okay, etc.

Thx


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

I have a 2001 Dodge Durango 4x4 5.9L v8 with 3.92 gears

So far it works great towing the 26rs, wife, 2 kids and me

Kos


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

02 F150 Lariat FX4 dragging our 28BHS around VA, NC, MD, and WV this summer. Here in central VA, where the land is pretty flat.....The old F150







is ALL you need for the 28BHS. However, recent trips into the Blue Ridge Mountains have induced a RAGING case of "Diesel Fever". It got BAD a few weeks ago after ford "copy-catted" the employee pricing. This "fever" subsided slightly when I realized that the new truck (that I just had to have -- hey if you're going -- go 1st class -- hence the Outback HAHAHA) would cost me about $20K DIFFERENCE!









Then I saw that sign on the way home -- you have seen it








"Diesel Fuel $2.49" -- "Regular Unleaded Gas $2.24" -- The pure "extortion factor" of diesel fuel prices cooled my fever-------------At leaast for now









DW knows it's coming.....It's just a matter of "When"









Sidewinder


----------



## Jay (Apr 24, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Jay,
> 
> Ever consider the "tow buddy?" That way you wouldn't have to get rid of your new tow vehicle and could still upgrade to a fiver. Besides, I'm waiting for someone to get one so I could know more about it.
> 
> ...


Too late....I now have 2 TV's.
GM was so intent on selling new trucks in June, I traded a 2002 F150 for a 2005 Chevy LT 4x4 3500 diesel/Allison 3.73 dually ...11,400 GVWR. This baby (Huey..!!) will handle a 5'r up to 16,500 lbs GVWR. It snatches our 30RLS up like you did your kids, and you have to check to make sure it's still back thers.

Not Towing
14 - Hwy
12 - City
Towing (9800 lb 30RLS (weighed)
10-11 avg

Still have the 05 2500 Suburban.....it towed real fine, but plan is to get a 5'r.


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

I had to laugh at the first reply that I made concerning this post. My 1/2 ton would do everything I wanted it to do and I was satsified. Well look at my sig. and see how quick I changed my mind. I just couldn't pass up the chance to "get a diesel".









Mike


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

3500 Dodge. Love the truck, the engine, and the auto trans, but I do wish I had 1,000 more pounds of GVWR like the F-350 single axle. But I'm not envious of the F-350 -- I really like my 3500 and particularly the engine. I just wish I could carry more pin weight. About the most dry pin weight I can carry now and still have a nice safety margin is 1,700 pounds. Look around the Keystone web site and you won't find too many 5's with a dry pin weight of less than that. In fact, there's only about 4 on the entire site. No Montana's would qualify, however, the 3400RL and 3500RL come close. Once Ford works the bugs out of their new 6.0 diesel, I may take another look at them. Until then, I am quite happy with my 3500. Love the smell of diesel.


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

90 Ford 2WD long bed, ext cab , 460 engine. 370 RE...have put 104000 miles on this great truck, at least 90000 while towing up to 32 foot trailers and 5th wheels
absolutely no probs with this truck to this time. Gas mileage 8 to 10 while towing and 10 to 12 otherwise and rides like a backhoe but you can't have everything. sunny


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

[ Add on to my reply....the old ford cruises a 1600 RPM in OD and 2100 without OD. Twice to KeyWest and back, and at least 6 trips to the southwest as well as numerous trips to the coast. Is my TV the oldest...most mileage...?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> 90 Ford 2WD long bed, ext cab , 460 engine. 370 RE...have put 104000 miles on this great truck, at least 90000 while towing up to 32 foot trailers and 5th wheels
> absolutely no probs with this truck to this time. Gas mileage 8 to 10 while towing and 10 to 12 otherwise and rides like a backhoe but you can't have everything.


Now there's a man driving an old reliable









Mike


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

The 2500 Suburban is a treat to drive and tow with. Love the big block power and so does the pump.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

00' Excursion LTD, 3.73 limited slip. V10. 13mpg, I'm lucky if i'm at 8mpg w/ the TT behind me


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Currently have a 2002 Ram 1500 short bed 4.7 v8. A friend of mine is selling his 2001 Ford 550. I think I jujst might take it off his hands. If of course I can get the approval from the boss.

Toolman


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Sheezzzeee! That will certainly haul a lot! Cool!


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

I Think it should be able to tow my 21rs pretty nicely.

Toolman


----------



## BigLeaf (Mar 15, 2005)

Jeff&Dort said:


> We use a 2003 F150 King Ranch with 5.4L and 3.73 diff. to pull our 2005 23rs. Have not had any problems with trial runs to N. Minn. (Itaska) and to Western N.D. We head out to Glacier next week. Our MPG are not worth bragging about but on Interstate I can run at 65 to 70 and keep it under 3000RPM and still have a little snap if I need it.
> [snapback]45827[/snapback]​


IHow do you do in the hills and the mountains with the F-150?


----------



## TeamHeidemann (Jul 22, 2005)

let's see had a ford explore sport trac...bought an outback 28bh-s....on paper should work, real-life sure if you only want to go 30mph. now we have a lovely 2002 dodge ram 1500 4X4 quad cab 5.9L V8...much much happier sunny


----------



## Jeff&Dort (Jun 18, 2005)

I finally got it! I was able to upload my TV and outback. As I mentioned before I use an 03 Ford. When we test drove vehicles our dealer in Jamestown let tow our TTs to see what would pull best. The 3.73 Diff. and tow package on this one fit the bill. After 5 trips have not run in to any serious towing issues. I can almost always drive at 65 mph and keep it between 2500 and 3000 RPMs. Some of the mountain passes were a bit of a drag (pun intended)


----------



## Montana Myers (Aug 23, 2005)

2005 Outback 25-RSS

2003 GMC 2500HD SLT Crew Cab W/Duramax Diesel and Allison

Have pulled the trailer twice through the Montana and Idaho Mountains at elevations up to 8000 feet. At times, I forget I am even towing because the truck pulls so strong and easy. The WD hitch along with sway bar must work like a dream, as the first time I pulled the trailer I was faced with up to 40 MPH cross-winds (no problem). Also averaging 14-15 MPG with the diesel.

On another note, purchased a Yahmaha 3000iseB generator with the boost technology (an absolute must for the "dry camper"). Some of the most beatiful and quiet camp grounds in Montana are dry.

Happy Camping!!

Our 100# Yellow Lab has already laid claim to the bottom bunk!!


----------



## Montana Myers (Aug 23, 2005)

Jay said:


> mswalt said:
> 
> 
> > Jay,
> ...


As an added bonus with the Duramax, you don't have to shut off the engine at the bank drive through or fast food chain for the attendant to hear you. These trucks are not only powerful, but very comfy to boot.


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

2003 F350 Dually, crew cab, long bed, power stroke diesel. Pulling our 30RLS with this truck is a snap. Love the power and control it gives me. Can almost forget it's back there.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

2005 Chevy crew cab 1500 5.3L 3.42 pulling a 29BHS, 17-18daily 10 with TT


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Towing 06 26RKS with 2001 Tahoe, 5.3/3.73 gears and all is well so far.







Have not been in any high elevation areas yet, so I might experience a problem then.


----------



## GruntGeek (Jan 11, 2006)

'05 1500 Burb with 4.1 rear


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

My profile says it, but here it is.

2005 chevy crew cab 4x4 5.3L 3.42 rear, 143.5" wb. hold 6 adults so for our family of 4 makes for the perfect traveler. Portable 9" dvd player for them, piece and quite for mom and me.
Pickup bed holds everything we need, including bicycles, Cap protects it.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

GruntGeek said:


> '05 1500 Burb with 4.1 rear
> [snapback]72356[/snapback]​


GruntGeek,

Congratulations of finding and joining our site. sunny I am sure you will enjoy it. Also, thanks so much for your valuable USMC/USN service to our country







. We have many veterans as well as active duty members here. If you would go to the New Member Check In and post, you can get the big welcome from our members. Post some info on your TT (mods, pics, etc) and let us know a little about you sunny Post often and enjoy the site.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

03 Silverado LT with 4.8L, 3.73 gears, cold air induction, full dual exhaust, and re-programmed chip. This thing will scream.







Love it.

Leon


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

05 Silverado 2500HD 6.0/4.10 Extended Cab.

Boy, I was wrong when I thought that I could pull anything that I wanted to buy with this truck. Actually, I can pull what I want but it is going to be close. Maybe time for a Duramax.









Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

We use a 03 Dodge quad cab short bed with a hemi and 4wd. It tows our 27RSDS with no problems even though we have some pretty big grades up here in AK. We love all the room and the fact that when winter storms hit it is just about unstoppable. The only gripe we have is when we have to fill the tank. But it will have to do until I can talk the DW into a mega cab with a cummins.


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

We tow with a 03 tahoe 5.3 L, 3.73 gears and tow package. It gets about 19-20 mpg unloaded 8-10 loaded. So far it has done great it surprised me through the mountains last year. With the third row seat you can lay down the middle seats put the kids in the third row to create a somtimes well needed buffer.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Jay said:


> I have a 2005 Suburban 2500 4x4 with 8.1 engine. Max Trailer wt is 10300 lbs. If anyone is interested, I'll sell it for a reasonable offer. It has 3800 miles to date.
> 
> We got the TV when we bought the 30RLS (9600 GTWR), and it has performed perfectly. However, my wife has the 5th wheel bug since she has been to a few campgrounds.
> 
> ...


Jay,
If your wife is interested in a 5th wheeler for the private bedroom, you might look at a 27RSDS. That's why I bought mine, as I'm divorced with 2 sons, and felt I needed my privacy. 
I tow it with a 2004 GMC Sierra ext. cab with optional 5.3 V8 engine, with HD towing package, that was my son's. He was going to trade, had it less than a year and was only getting 8 MPG around campus (21 y/o student). They offered him $15,000 trade for a $31,000 year-old vehicle with 22,000 miles on it. Told him to drive it to my house! LOL. I bought him the car he wanted.
I'd hate to see you lose so much money on the TT and the TV!! WHEW!! That'd be a double hit!!
Best of luck!
Darlene action


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

2005 GMC Sierra 1500 5.3L 3.73 rear end with tow package

Had to trade my 2005 GMC Envoy. It did not like towing my 21rs.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I have a 2000 Ford Expedition Ford heavy duty towing package installed, on 16" wheels. It has gone through an extensive set of upgrades both for towing and for the enjoyment.

Billet pulley's 
K&N Cold Air Intake
Power Programer
B&M Shift kit with heavy duty servos
Borla Exhaust
Upgraded Mas Air Flow Meter
rounded off with 4:10's all the way around

It's a gas sucking pig towing or not but she does pull the 28BHS like a champ. The look on the guys faces when the old Expo can out climb them *priceless.

An upgrade is in the future though as I have 112K on it. I tell you what paid for is hard to beat may just let the wife drive it until it stops.

Jeff


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Finally did it. Wife & I decided to get a truck and get rid of the Trailblazer. Got a Titan Crew Cab. Boy is it big! Has a lot of room and storage space galore. Decided to upgrade brake controller to a Prodigy and also ordered a power tongue jack. Getting to old ( or maybe it's lazy







) to work at camping.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A Titan? .......geeezz









Good Luck and enjoy your new truck









John


----------



## rallsfam (Feb 26, 2006)

We have a 2004.5 Dodge Ram 2500 Quad Cab Short Bed 4x4 with a Cummins 600 Turbo Diesel. Prodigy Brake Control V2.6.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

aantolik said:


> Finally did it. Wife & I decided to get a truck and get rid of the Trailblazer. Got a Titan Crew Cab. Boy is it big! Has a lot of room and storage space galore. Decided to upgrade brake controller to a Prodigy and also ordered a power tongue jack. Getting to old ( or maybe it's lazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new Titan, aantolik! You are going to love it!









BTW, you are never to young to avoid working at camping!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

tdvffjohn said:


> A Titan? .......geeezz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























Enjoy your new truck









Mike


----------



## CKCS (Apr 6, 2006)

We just purchased a 25 RSS and tow it with a 2006 Dodge Dakota 4.7 5 speed Auto with complete tow package Reese hitch and sway control and 3.55 gears. Took it on a 250 mile trip this weekend and I was pleasantly suprised. Went from the Eastern Shore oif Maryland to Western Maryland on I-70.

The Dakota pulled it fine and 55-60 was no problem on flats. We slowed down to 50 on a very steep hill on RT 70 in Western Maryland but even the big turbo diesels slow down on that hill. In tow/haul mode there was no gear hunting on the trans and the engine never reved over 2800 RPM. Temps stayed cool and it was 80+ degrees today!

The 2006 Dakota has a heavier frame and brakes than the older dakotas and is more in the F-150 class with the 219" wheelbase. It also has the high tech 5 speed trans which is awsome!

I changed the stock air filter to a K and N and I am really happy with the power. Plus I get 22 MPG when not towing. In the future I will probably go with a Dodge Cummings but for now I am happy.

I keep the trailer as light as possible with empty water tanks and only carry one propane bottle. One mistake people make is loading up with so much stuff that they add another 750 or 1000 lbs to the rig.

With the price of gas and the new fuel economy rules I suspect that in a few years you will see fewer big block trucks and more high tech trucks in the 5 liter range. With the right gears and tow equipment they can tow a 5500 lb trailer easily! Plus they are pretty economical when not towing!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

My signature tells the tale, 2005 chevy 1500 crew cab, pulling a 29bhs.

I just pulled 165 Miles each way to the Mays Landing NJ jellystone just outside of Atlantic city and got 10.5 Mpg down at 55-60 Mph and on the way back 11.1 MPG at 65-72 MPH. Can't figure how I got better mileage going faster, but i'm not complaining.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

'05 Dodge 1-ton, 4x4, shortbed, quad cab, 3500, Cummins. Love it!


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

2006 F-150 4x4, 5.4 L V8, 3.73 trans, towing a 2006 28KRS (Kargoroo) 15-16 mpg w/o TT, much less with TT (2006 towing a 2006, payments anyone?!?)


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Another proud Titan owner here! Sig has the info.








C-Mac


----------



## jonnyty2002 (Jul 8, 2005)

2004 toy tundra 4 door. Pulls my 28bhs very well. we've put 25,000 miles on it and most is camping. i may be getting about 12-14 mpg pulling and 14-19 not pulling. i only have a 4.6 in it but wow does the gear make the difference. i will stay with this truck due to the comfy ride it feels like your riding on air. lots of room and plenty of power. 1 wife, 2kids, 1dog & me. load down with fire wood, bikes, toys, and grill in back. Snap the camper on and off we go.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Had a 1997 F-250 Lariat light duty, weren't sure about its capability with the 25rss, so upgraded to a 2005 F-250 Super Duty with a 6.0 Diesel, and tow package.


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

I had to laugh at my first reply to this post. It said that I would be keeping my 1/2 ton as it did everything I wanted it to do.
Well that was then and this is now. I upgraded to my present truck when GM offered the "family discount" and I ended up with the truck below.
Just goes to show that things can change in a hurry.

Mike


----------



## Jarhead & The Texan (Mar 18, 2006)

2005 GMC 2500HD Crew Cab 4x4 6.0 auto w/ 4.10 rear, Equilizer hitch with sway control bar.

Pulled 8,000 pound goose neck all over the place up and down mountains no problems...pull our new 25RSS like a dream...I only feel it when I hit the high spots...seems to float.

Still thinking about trading it in on a Duramax with Allison..


----------



## c_rad91 (Feb 18, 2005)

1996 Dodge Ram 2500 C/C 4x4 w/ Cummins Turbo Diesel

Hoo Rah


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mtn.Mike said:


> I had to laugh at my first reply to this post. It said that I would be keeping my 1/2 ton as it did everything I wanted it to do.
> Well that was then and this is now. I upgraded to my present truck when GM offered the "family discount" and I ended up with the truck below.
> Just goes to show that things can change in a hurry.
> 
> ...


Hind sight is always 20/20


----------



## KARGOROOER (Mar 2, 2006)

We tow our 28krs with a 2004 F250 Super Crew 4wd. 6.8 V-10.
It works great, with plenty of room for our 3 kids in the back seat.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

2005 Chev 2500HD D/A CC LWB Sport Red 4X4 3.73's Pro-Eagle 15K 5'er Hitch Line-X

Likes: Power, seats, amenities, quietness, ride and step-in height compared to others

Dislikes: Seat belts, sound quality of voices on CD/radio, looks dirty with the slightest bit of dust/dew, has had a few minor defugalties/dealer visits; old Ford had NONE in 7 years.

Slug


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Our '05 Dodge Cummins 2500 Quad Cab really does the job! Very comfortable, great fuel mileage (relatively speaking), and superb durability. This is our second Dodge (first was a 1500 Hemi), and we are really impressed with them!

Likes: Comfort, mileage, luxury (Laramie package), monster torque
Dislikes: Black smoke, expensive oil change (12 qts!), a little noisy


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

02 Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins Diesel auto trans 3:55 gears 4x4.

Likes power and more power, great fuel mileage for a 3/4 ton truck.
Dislikes diesel is more expensive than gas







small quad cab in this year.

Oh ya and the "noise" isn't noise, it torque and I love it









Bill.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I have a 2005 Duramax Diesel 4x4 with Allison transmission....my Fl. tag reads HERTRK. On the HWY...not pulling anything I get about 21 mph. We are still shopping for our camper.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

2003 Excursion 7.3 4x4 - BEST "CAR" I HAVE EVER OWNED


----------



## gs300zx (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi,

We are newbies, Just purchased a 2006 2500 Chevy Sikverado with the 6.6L Duramax diesel and six speed Allison tranny extended cab to tow our 2007 FRLS


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

Two tow vehicles:
1 - 2004 GMC Savana AWD Conversion Van 5.3 3.73
2 - 2004 Chev Suburban 4x4 2500 8.1 4.10

The Van's longer wheelbase and 5.3 engine is a smooth ride, except the Suburban keeps speed on hills, with the A/C on, against wind, with water tanks full and everything but the kitchen sink loaded.


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

We have a 2006 28RSDS (Havana), which we just picked up last month. Our TV is a F-150 Supercrew 4x4, 5.4L with 3.73 rear axle. I towed it back from Lakeshore RV (3 hours) and had no issues, or swaying. I made a minor tweek to the Equalizer after getting home and making some measurements, but life is good. The Prodigy brake controller doesn't hurt either.

JK


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Dodge Ram 5.7 Hemi 1500 4x4 quad cab 3.92 
27rsds OB

have only towed once from Montana,Rick said it did well. Will tow to Idaho in few days, I don't think the rig has had true test yet but time will tell.Rick is confident we'll be fine, just the two of us, not much to carry with just 2 adult.We'll see how it goes as summer progresses!


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

'05 Expedition XLT 4X4, 5.4L, tow package, 3.73 gears, Magna Flow exhaust, K&N filter set-up, Hypertech programmer, Sony DVD player.

Love comfy ride but cringe when looking at the gas gauge when towing. Only had the 28KRS on one outing so far; 6 mpg on I-64 & I-95 headed to Maryland with cruise set at 70mph. Took 301 and 17 back down and got 8mpg with cruise at 60 mph. The Exp only drops 4 mph on the hills and doesn't "gear search" although the converter tends to lock and unlock quite a bit.

Mpg is 18 around town with the Hypertech out, 14 with it in. Has anyone else ran into this issue? The programmer really helps the low end torque but it's not worth the mileage drop.

Also did some reading on the Airaid intake set-up, supposedly better for the 5.4L than K&N. Anyone have experince with this?

Dave


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

2005 F150 XLT 5.4 Triton pulls my 23Rs very well .
I have yet got the gas mileage not quite sure I want to know








but who cares as long as I can tow the tt

willie action


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Well being new here and to owning, I just purchased an 06 21RS and will be towing with an 01 Yukon Denali. Have no idea the mileage or any other facts but will get an initial test when we take her out tomorrow after picking her up.

No pictures yet but will post some when I get them.


----------



## 3cowdogs (May 30, 2006)

2001 Ford F-350 4x4, V10, auto-trans.


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

I have just purchased a 2006 GMC 1500HD,CC, 6L, 3.73, I had a 1999 F150 5.4 and wanted something a little heavier. I have only pulled my 25RSS one time with the GMC but it seems to be a good bit stronger. I maybe up grading to a larger TT or 5ER.


----------



## BullwinkleMoose (May 22, 2006)

I'm draging a 2006 Outback FRLS with a Chevy 2500HD, 6.0L, 4.10. Looking for a 3500 Duramax/Allison dualley and I just know I will find it when I turn 62 and get that big SS check I know the GOVT has been saving up for me.


----------



## clarkchills (Jun 24, 2006)

We are also newbies, my wife finally convinced me to buy a trailer. First one ever. Anyway just towed it to the Kern River and had a blast. Towed a 2007 Kargoroo 28KRS with a 2003 Suburban 1500 with HD weight distribution system and intella stop ultra. Towed pretty good, a little slow on some of the steep hills and 8.75 mpg towing. Had some problems with the brake control but I think it was operator error. I left the directions at home---oops.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

clarkchills,

Welcome to Outbackers! Glad to have you with us.

Mark


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

our2girls said:


> Thought I'd start a little discussion of the TV's we use, love, hate, wish we had.
> 
> I'll start.....
> 
> ...


Mike, 
How does this haul? I've got the 2003 setup for the same reason you stated, 3 rows of seats, very kid friendly, and my wife hates the new body style. We want the 28RSDS (yours + 935lbs). I'm worried that I maybe over doing it, but I want to replace my Jeep with a 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton TV next year. was wondering if you think i could swing it for a couple of trips between now and then on this TT+TV.

Thanks
James


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Gotta add my $.02 since I'm one of the newer folks here:

Two tow vehicles:

1998 K1500 GMC Suburban - needed to haul the kids. Tried to talk my wife into the V10 Excursion (I'm a Ford person) but she didn't want to spend the extre $5 - 6,000. If she had gone that way she wouldn't have had to worry about me upgrading the gears. The 'burb pulls the 26RS fine except for the steeper or longer grades.

1995 Ford F250 2wd - 7.5L and 4.10 gears. Sucks gas to the tune of 9-10 mpg, but that shouldn't change much with towing either. It shouldn't even know the trailer is back there. The truck is equipped with a U.S. Gear Dual Range auxilary transmission which I'm still trying to figure out (it came with the truck).


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

2006 GMC Serria 1500HD Crew, 6.0L,Tow Haul, 3.73,( poss. changing to 4.10) Class V Tow Package, Valley Equlizer Hitch w/Reese Sway Control, leather interior, all power, great to travel in and tow with. 12-14 MPG, Towing 10MPG. Great TV


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> 2006 GMC Serria 1500HD Crew


A half-ton pickup pulling a 30RLS? Be careful......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

vdub said:


> > 2006 GMC Serria 1500HD Crew
> 
> 
> A half-ton pickup pulling a 30RLS? Be careful......


Whew...I;d have as bad case of "White Knuckles" with that setup.


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> > 2006 GMC Serria 1500HD Crew
> 
> 
> A half-ton pickup pulling a 30RLS? Be careful......


Whew...I;d have as bad case of "White Knuckles" with that setup.
[/quote]

-----------GMC 1500 1/2, 1500HD 3/4, 2500HD 3/4------------------------------------------------------------- 1500HD 6L GCVWR w/3.73 14,000, tow max 8,300
1500HD 6L GCVWR w/4.10 16,000, tow max 10,300
2500HD 6L GCVWR w/4.10 16,000, tow max 10,300
The only difference between the 1500HD and the 2500HD w/4.10 is about 600lb carring capacity 1500HD GVWR 8,600 2500HD GVWR 9,200

GMC did away with 2500 and 1500HD took it's place.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

James said:


> Thought I'd start a little discussion of the TV's we use, love, hate, wish we had.
> 
> I'll start.....
> 
> ...


Mike, 
How does this haul? I've got the 2003 setup for the same reason you stated, 3 rows of seats, very kid friendly, and my wife hates the new body style. We want the 28RSDS (yours + 935lbs). I'm worried that I maybe over doing it, but I want to replace my Jeep with a 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton TV next year. was wondering if you think i could swing it for a couple of trips between now and then on this TT+TV.

Thanks
James
[/quote]

James, 
We have the 2003 Durango too. You cannot do the 28RSDS with this vehicle. We have a 25 RSS and it does okay on flat ground, but we had to cancel plans to go to the Elkins rally because we knew we would tear up the transmission. Everytime we hit hills on the way to Luray (in the Shenandoah Mts), we were heading uphill at 30 mph. Too scary and too expensive to tear up the transmission. We are currently making a decision on a new tow vehicle after 4 months of camping. It is just not strong enough, or stable enough for anything bigger. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but better to know now before you make a mistake. The 2004 has a longer wheel base than ours does, but it is still not the best choice. 
Good luck.

Darlene


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

MC56 said:


> 2006 GMC Serria 1500HD Crew, 6.0L,Tow Haul, 3.73,( poss. changing to 4.10) Class IV Tow Package, Valley Equlizer Hitch w/Reese Sway Control, leather interior, all power, great to travel in and tow with. 12-14 MPG, Towing 10MPG. Great TV


I would definately change the receiver out on that truck.......

Get a Putnam Class V. The GM OEM receiver is a POS.....

Tow Safely,

Tim


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> 2006 GMC Serria 1500HD Crew, 6.0L,Tow Haul, 3.73,( poss. changing to 4.10) Class IV Tow Package, Valley Equlizer Hitch w/Reese Sway Control, leather interior, all power, great to travel in and tow with. 12-14 MPG, Towing 10MPG. Great TV


I would definately change the receiver out on that truck.......

Get a Putnam Class V. The GM OEM receiver is a POS.....

Tow Safely,

Tim
[/quote]
My mistake I have a Class V Towing package, I discussed the forum about the GM receiver with the dealer and was advised it had been upgraded in 2006, but I am still checking it. Thanks


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Thought I'd start a little discussion of the TV's we use, love, hate, wish we had.
> 
> I'll start.....
> 
> ...


Mike, 
How does this haul? I've got the 2003 setup for the same reason you stated, 3 rows of seats, very kid friendly, and my wife hates the new body style. We want the 28RSDS (yours + 935lbs). I'm worried that I maybe over doing it, but I want to replace my Jeep with a 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton TV next year. was wondering if you think i could swing it for a couple of trips between now and then on this TT+TV.

Thanks
James
[/quote]

James, 
We have the 2003 Durango too. You cannot do the 28RSDS with this vehicle. We have a 25 RSS and it does okay on flat ground, but we had to cancel plans to go to the Elkins rally because we knew we would tear up the transmission. Everytime we hit hills on the way to Luray (in the Shenandoah Mts), we were heading uphill at 30 mph. Too scary and too expensive to tear up the transmission. We are currently making a decision on a new tow vehicle after 4 months of camping. It is just not strong enough, or stable enough for anything bigger. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but better to know now before you make a mistake. The 2004 has a longer wheel base than ours does, but it is still not the best choice. 
Good luck.

Darlene
[/quote]
Thanks for the info, after get replies from lots of folks we figured we'd need to get a new TV, and as my sig suggests, we got the 1500 Ram and are looking at the 25RSS now. We both kind of gave a bit. The TV is my primary ride so I didn't want big and crazy, but that ment we needed to get give up some length and weight. but we can't wait to get the TT. We are look this winter (prices should be lower).









Thanks again.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

2003 Ford F250SD CREW CAB TOW PACKAGE 4.10 GEAR WD HITCH ANTISWAY AND PRODIGY BRAKE CONTROL


----------



## jthella (Sep 18, 2006)

2003 Toyota Tundra 4x4 SR5 Access Cab, tow package (LSD, trans cooler, rec. hitch), TRD package.

39K miles, original owner, bought in San Juan Capistrano CA in March of 2003.

We have pulled a 2003.5 Coleman Westlake PUP, and are currently looking for the best deal(ership) to snag our first Outback. (Looking to get the 23KRS, love that cargo area!)

This forum is excellent, and the Members are well informed and polite. (for the most part, unless they are discussing TV preferences, esp. Chevrolet vs Dodge vs Ford. BTW, I listed the "Big 3" in alphabetical order ONLY!!)


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

2002 GMC Yukon XL, 80,000 miles, 6.0L engine 2500 series, 3.73 gear ratio


----------



## snowtakampers (Apr 29, 2006)

03 Ford E150 Explorer Conversion Van 5.4L 3.73 25RSS
Reese straightline hitch with dual cam sway control (makes those 2000K trips enjoyable)

Not real speedy up the big hills, but it gets us there in comfort.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Suburban 1500 for now----looking for something bigger---F350 or 2500 burb.


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

'01 Dodge RAM 1500 extended cab 4X4 5.9L Magnum V-8
this will do until find something bigger


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

2007 Chevy 2500HD, 2 wheel drive, 4:10's, 6.0 V-8 pulling a 26RKS. I used to pull with a 2005 Nissan Titan which did a very good job as well...


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Just upgraded from a '03 Ford Expedition 5.43L and 3.73 gears, slow and steady on the hills, 8.5MPG towing to '07 GMC 2500HD w/Duramax & Allison. I would have stayed with the Ford, but we are planning on upgrading to a 5th wheel in a year or so and I wanted one year of going up the hills without blocking traffic.


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

NAME SAYS IT ALL!

2002 Chevy silverado 2500HD LS ext cab 8.1L.

I Love my truck! Big Block power!

Recently upgraded fron a 97 silverado 1500 ext cab 5.0L.

We traded our popup in on a used 03 25RSS thinking I could stretch the limits of the 1500.

I upgraded everything I could on the rig (Trans cooler,superchip etc.)but just could't get the power I needed.









Got the 2500HD with 33000 on it at a good price, it had a 5th wheel in it that the previous owner took out.

May put it back in if I could talk the DW into a 5er in a few years............ would definitely get another OB!









Gas mileage is 9-10 around town, haven't towed with it far enough to see what it will get with TT.

2500 HD Pulls like a champ.









Russ


----------



## bump (Nov 22, 2006)

CKCS said:


> We just purchased a 25 RSS and tow it with a 2006 Dodge Dakota 4.7 5 speed Auto with complete tow package Reese hitch and sway control and 3.55 gears. Took it on a 250 mile trip this weekend and I was pleasantly suprised. Went from the Eastern Shore oif Maryland to Western Maryland on I-70.
> 
> The Dakota pulled it fine and 55-60 was no problem on flats. We slowed down to 50 on a very steep hill on RT 70 in Western Maryland but even the big turbo diesels slow down on that hill. In tow/haul mode there was no gear hunting on the trans and the engine never reved over 2800 RPM. Temps stayed cool and it was 80+ degrees today!
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

07 GMC Yukon XL 3/4 ton, w/ 4:10 gears & can't wait to hook her up to the OB









Tami


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

2004 Ford F-250 6.8L V-10 and lovin' it!


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

2001 Chevy CC 2500hd 8.1L, Alison, 4:10 
3 car seats


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ok, so we probably have one of the more smaller TV. Should I even list it? .....An 05 Toy Sequoia 4X4, but we only pull our 21RS and 99% of the time we dry camp in drive with empty water tanks then fill when we get there. We have only taken it out once so far since purchasing our TT in Nov. Mostly flat roads and was a piece of cake.
Absoultely love the Sequoia, lots of space,quiet, smooth ride, seating for 8. Installed a front hitch for 4 bikes and really love that! There really is nothing that I dislike about our Toyota.
Oh, really love our 21rs too!
Chabbie


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

our2girls said:


> Thought I'd start a little discussion of the TV's we use, love, hate, wish we had.
> 
> I'll start.....
> 
> ...


Trade the Durango in on the Ram 2500 now! You won't be sorry. I got a Cummins \ Dodge a few weeks ago and it is great! Have only towed my 27RSDS once so far but it did it like it wasn't even there. Towing MPG that trip was 12.5. This is with an engine that is not broken in yet! I hope to see 14.5 to 15 when it gets some miles on it. As of now just running around town (not towing) it is doing 18.5! I am pleased to say the least. And it has power to burn. A nice ride for sure.


----------



## GlacierPeaks (Jan 22, 2007)

2005 4 door F250 6.0 Powerstroke pulls the 29BHS
2004 Lexus GX470 pulls the boat

I'd pull 'em both with the truck, but not where we camp!

-Chris


----------



## mgav8r (Jan 27, 2007)

I have just purchased an Outback Sydney. I an new to RVing. I am going to use a diesel Excursion as a TV. The Excursion came with a tow package. I need to find out what kind of hitch and ball I should use. Do I need one with a Drop? Please help the newbee!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

mgav8r said:


> I have just purchased an Outback Sydney. I an new to RVing. I am going to use a diesel Excursion as a TV. The Excursion came with a tow package. I need to find out what kind of hitch and ball I should use. Do I need one with a Drop? Please help the newbee!










Hi mgav8r
















Outbackers! 

And Congratulations on your new Outback Sydney









Which model did you purchase and where are you from?

We use the 12,000 lb Equalizer hitch with built in weight distribution and anti sway. Ball size is 2 5/16. 
You will need to take measurements of the height of the ball and the inside of the coupler before you can determine what drop you will need.

Take care and post often,
Dawn


----------



## timetomovefrompopup (Mar 2, 2007)

We are looking at a TT and I have loved the RS Outbacks!! We have a 1999 Dodge Durango also with factory tow pkg and currently tow a pop-up with ease. (The Pop-up was originally towed with a minivan that was bad! although the dealer said oh no prob) I am looking at 2 models 26kbrs and then the 21rs. would/should we also be looking at a different TV? Does anyone else tow one of those with the Durango?
Janice


----------



## TLC+3 (Oct 11, 2006)

timetomovefrompopup said:


> We are looking at a TT and I have loved the RS Outbacks!! We have a 1999 Dodge Durango also with factory tow pkg and currently tow a pop-up with ease. (The Pop-up was originally towed with a minivan that was bad! although the dealer said oh no prob) I am looking at 2 models 26kbrs and then the 21rs. would/should we also be looking at a different TV? Does anyone else tow one of those with the Durango?
> Janice


A fair number of folks would probably suggest a TV with a longer wheelbase for the 26kbrs. The wheelbase is 116". A general rule of thumb is (which I found on this forum somewhere back when I was researching my TV/TT) 110" of wheelbase can handle a 20' trailer. Add 1 foot of trailer for each additional 4" in wheelbase. Using a 116" wheelbase and crunching the numbers yields a 21.5' trailer. I myself exceed that rule a little bit. I think many do. It is a visicuous cycle - you look at a TT just outside your comfort zone, then you decide you need a bigger TV, which leads you to start looking at an even bigger TT and then bigger TV and so on. I definitely recommend searching older threads for more on this topic. This forum contains information and opinions from the world's foremost (not to mention nicest and most helpful














) experts on towing. I learned a lot by doing so.

- Tim

PS - there are a lot of other rules of thumb, like keeping the TT weight at 75% of the tow capacity (so you can put stuff in the TT and people in the TV). You also need to make sure the hitch weight + the weight of all the stuff (people, gas, etc.) in the TV doesn't exceed the capacity of the TV. It can be a bit overwhelming so read and ask us lots of questions. For me the research and number crunching was half the fun of shopping. Then again I am an engineer and therefor probably a little too much like Dilbert for my own good.


----------



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

Towing with 2005 Chevy 2500HD Duramax Crew Cab Short Bed.
Bought Outback 23 RS a week ago and the 400 miles coming home 
was a pleasure for the wife.
Have a 30 foot holiday Rambler and it is a little more to tow for her.


----------



## coachcollins42 (Mar 6, 2007)

2005 Toyota Tundra Double Cab 4x2 with a envoy brake controller. Love the Tundra but it wont pull the 31 RQS that we are shopping for. Get 16ish MPG around town and got 11MPG towing a 24 foot pioneer camper last weekend (parents TT). Got a Leer top on it and lineX bed. Looked at a used Dodge 2550 CTD for $32000 (34K) but have priced a new one (07 5.9L 4x4 mega-cab) for 37K at a local dealership. Going to go with a 2500 diesel due to the great advice here and after talking to some more people.

Cant wait to OUTBACK!!!!


----------



## case_campers (Jul 12, 2006)

We have a Silverado 1/2 ton w/ 5.3L / 3.43 that we bought new back in 2000. Currently has 94K miles and has never been back to the dealership for a single repair (I do the maintenance myself). We tow a 21 RS. Doesn't do too bad. However, it's just a matter of time before we step up to a diesel 3/4 ton.









By the way, anyone have recommendations on an aftermarket transmission cooler?


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

CTRNAVRET said:


> [ Add on to my reply....the old ford cruises a 1600 RPM in OD and 2100 without OD. Twice to KeyWest and back, and at least 6 trips to the southwest as well as numerous trips to the coast. Is my TV the oldest...most mileage...?


You definitely have more mileage than I do, and more towing experience with the currently listed vehicle. However I beat you on the age of it. I recently purchased a 1988 F350 Dually 2wd and LOVE IT! (except for the estimated 6.5 gal/mile towing).


----------



## rlgates (Apr 17, 2007)

Forgive me for asking a question here. I am considering a 2006 Outback 26RS and I have an 2005 F-150. Is that an adequate tow vehicle?

I do have the tow package etc.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Bob,

That is a great question. You may get more responses if you started a new thread with your question.

As you probably know, answering your question will require an opinion, not a definite yes or no. My opinion is, it depends. It depends upon your wheelbase, your engine/rear axle, towing packages/equipment, gross vehicle wieght ratings, where you are going to tow, etc.

For example, I towed my 21RS with an 99 Expedition with the 4.6L and the 3.31 rear axle ratio and I was not impressed. It was not factory setup to tow a camper, but had a hitch and trans cooler added later. About 55mph was the max speed, with the Expy in 2nd gear turing a ton of rpms. I did not like it. However, there are many on this site with a differently setup Expy that tow much more than that.

My Gator has the 351 4-valve V8 with a 3.73 rear. Much better. I even pulled over Raton Pass and up to Muelller Park in Colorado last summer with that setup.

Again, I'd recommend that you gather all the info on your truck, and post your question in a new thread. You'll get plenty of repsonses from the group.

Welcome to Outbackers! I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Bob,

You don't mention which engine you have in the F150. I had a 2002 F150 crew cab with the 4.6 L and it was not enough to tow my 26rs. The 5.4 L would do a better job but I was always in danger of going over the tongue weight or combined gross vehicle weight. If you have the 5.4 L and you are really careful on how much gear you load into the trailer and truck you will be able to tow the 26RS but you may not be happy with performance.



BobG said:


> Forgive me for asking a question here. I am considering a 2006 Outback 26RS and I have an 2005 F-150. Is that an adequate tow vehicle?
> 
> I do have the tow package etc.


----------



## rlgates (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the response. I do have the 5.4 liter Triton V8. I'll start a new thread with the question. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Current

02 F-150 Supercrew
4. 6L
3:73 
K&N 770 Turbo Intake after market

Future

Ford Excursion/F-250
Diesel


----------

